# مشروع تخرج عن face recognition



## م على محمود (27 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو مساعدتى فى مشروع التخرج عن هذا الموضوع وخاصه فى البدايه بجزء عن ال eigen face 
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## kahtan82 (29 أكتوبر 2008)

م على محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ارجو مساعدتى فى مشروع التخرج عن هذا الموضوع وخاصه فى البدايه بجزء عن ال eigen face
> وجزاكم الله كل الخير


 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
تفضل هذا الكتاب عسى أن يكون مفيداً
http://mihd.net/aj7hyt


----------

